# web cam mod?



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a Toshiba Satellite L305D that didn't come with standard web cam and i would like to install one ,maybe somehow attach it to the top edge of the screen lip or on the outside of the screen so i can close it.

I just want to know if it's possible to take apart a regular web cam with out destroying it or if a permanently stationary webcam product exist i can buy and glue it or use some sort of specialty double sided sticker tape.

If there is no product out and i have to do this my self i would also like the web cam wire to be as thin as possible so i can hide easily with tape to the closest USB port.

Im looking to do this neat.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Logitech and Creative, to name just two, make webcams to mount on laptops/notebooks


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Mrs WereBo has a Creative web-cam (Creative Live! Optia Pro) and, apart from superb quality pics, they're very unobtrusive when clipped to the top of the screen.

One thing to be careful about though, is that some of the web-cam mounting brackets are a bit large and can extend down onto the screen - It won't harm the screen, it just looks a bit messy :grin:


----------

